# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Haham doğru, general yalan söylüyor!

## bozok

*Haham doğru, general yalan söylüyor!* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/02/2009* 



Gazze katliamları sırasında*, “Filistinlilere merhamet göstermek korkunç bir ahlaksızlık olacaktır”* talimatı veren*general rütbeli Başhaham Avichai Rontzki*’nin manen bağlı olduğu İsrail Aşkenazi* Hahambaşı Yona Metzger,* 2005 Kasım’ında Erivan’a yaptığı bir ziyarette*, “Yahudi toplumu Türklerin gerçekleştirdiği soykırım gerçeğini tanıyor ve Ermeni halkı ile birlikte soykırımın masum kurbanları için acı duyuyor”* dememiş miydi? Demişti..

Ya İzak şamir’in söylediklerine ne demeli?

O şamir ki, İsrail’in her tuğlasında hissesi olan ve başbakanlık yapmış bir kişi değil mi?

1983 yılında, Dışişleri Bakanı olarak bulunduğu Brüksel’de, kendisine sorulan,* “Türkiye’deki Kürtçülük faaliyetlerine İsrail’in bakışı nedir?”* sorusuna,* “Bu, kendi topraklarında bağımsız olmak isteyen bir halkın sorunudur. Kürt topraklarını işgal altında tutan ülkeler hiç söz dinlemediklerinden, söz konusu halk da amaçlarına ulaşamamaktadır”* diyerek, *Türkiye’yi, “kendi topraklarında işgalci” olarak tanımlamamış mıdır?* Tanımlamıştır..

üyleyse, İsrail Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı *Avi Mizrahi*’nin,* “Türkiye halen Kıbrıs’ta işgalci, geçmişte Ermenileri, bugün ise Kürtleri katleden bir ülkedir”* demesi, şaşılacak bir şey değildir... üünkü bu, İsrail’in görüşüdür. şaşılacak olan, devletinin resmi görüşünü dile getiren Mizrahi karşısında, yeni bir şey öğreniyormuş gibi, Türk Dışişleri ve Genelkurmay’dan protestoların peş peşe gelmesidir.

*Peki bu protestolar karşısında İsrail ne yapmıştır?*

Bölgedeki varlığını Türkiye’nin İran ve Filistinleşmemesine, aslında, Türkiye’yi yönetenlerin *Atatürkleş(e)memesine* borçlu olduğunun bilincinde olan İsrail üst yönetimi, anında geri adım atmış, dilinin altındaki baklayı şartlar oluştuğunda yeniden çıkarmak üzere, yutuvermiş; İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı Gabi Aşkanazi de, Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’u arayarak, *“Mizrahi’nin açıklamaları orduyu bağlamıyor, gereken yapıldı”* deyivermiştir.

Bu geri adımlar elbette ki Türkiye ve Türk ordusunun bölgedeki etki ve gücünü gösteren gelişmelerdir, ama, biz biliyoruz ki, İsrail Dışişleri ve İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı gerçeği söylememiştir.

İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın Başbuğ’a,* “Gereken yapıldı”* demesi, hakikati bilenler açısından,* “Oğlum sen deli misin, devletin resmi görüşü böyle uluorta açıklanır mı? şimdi sana göstermelik bir ceza vereceğim, sen de ağzını kapatacaksın, tamam mı?”* demekten başka bir anlam taşımamıştır.

Evet, Ermeni soykırımı bahsinde, İsrail’in resmi görüşü, Başhaham Yona Metzger’in, bölücü Kürtçülük bahsinde ise, İzak şamir’in görüşüdür..
Bir-iki örnek daha vererek meseleyi izanlara havale edelim..

Mossad’ın bir önceki başkanı Efraim Halavi* “Gölgedeki Adam”* adı altında yayımladığı anılarında, Türkiye kamuoyuna pompalanan,* “ücalan’ın yakalanmasında Mossad’ın rolü çok büyük” yalanlarını*, bizzat işin içinde biri olarak, *“Bunun aslı yok. Bizim, PKK lideri ücalan’ın yakalanışında hiçbir çıkarımız bulunmamaktadır”* diye itiraf etmemiş miydi? Evet, etmişti..

Bu,* “Biz aslında PKK’nın arkasındayız”* demek değil midir? Evet, öyledir..

ABD’li gazeteci Seymour Hers, 2004’te New Yorker’de, Mossad’ın ayrılıkçı Kürtlere savaş eğitimi verdiğini yazmamış mıydı? Ve İsrail’de yayımlanan *Yediot Ahronoth gazetesi* bu gerçeği,* “Emekli Mossad ajanları Irak’ın kuzeyindeki yetenekli peşmergelere savaş eğitimi veriyor”* diye yazarak kamuoyu ile paylaşmamış mıydı?

Rahmetli İrfan ülkü’nün halen Kudüs’teki İbrani üniversitesi’nde Stratejik ve Politik Araştırmalar Merkezi’nin başında bulunan emekli Mossad Başkanı Halavi’nin anılarından aktardığı,* “Türkiye, yalnızca Türklerin ülkesi değildir. Türklere ilave olarak Kürt azınlığı bulunmaktadır. Ayrıca Türkiye’nin Doğu ve Güneydoğu sınırlarıyla Suriye, İran ve Irak’ta da Kürtler bulunmaktadır”* alıntısı sizce de, İsrail’in bölge ülkelerinden toprak kopararak bir Kürdistan oluşturma egzersizleri değil midir? Bütün bunlar ve daha fazlası İsrail’in, dili ne söylerse söylesin elinin kimin cebinde olduğunu göstermiyor mu?

...

----------

